# Speedstream 5360 Problems



## sardines (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi, I recently rented a room at a house that has had a SBC Yahoo connection for a while. Recently a thunderstorm in our area caused a blackout in our area and now our DSL connection is dead. Being the only guy in the house who's had any sort of experience in networking, I was assigned the task to get to the bottom of our problem.

We have a Speedstream 5360 (old model 060-5360-023) hooked up to a Linksys BEFSR81 router, which distributes DSL for 7 computers in our house.

I've checked each part of the setup; everything seems to be pointing the way of the Speedstream 5360 modem from SBC. I've connected multiple computers to it with multiple CAT 5 cables and every time I put one in, I get a 169 IP address with Limited or No Connectivity. I've ipconfig /release & /renewed, even used a Winsock fix to try and get connectivity. So far nothing's worked. The 169 IP is really irritating as I want to flash the Speedstream's firmware (in hopes that fixes our problems), but without connectivity, I can't do that.

I'm not sure what I should do here. Is it the modem that's the problem or have I overlooked something in my troubleshooting? And if it is the modem, what must be done to get past this 169 IP address?

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: I noticed there's a Modems/Cable/DSL/Satellite section. If I'm meant to have put this topic there, my apologies.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds like DHCP is not working. I assume DHCP is enabled on the router and it is currently configured between the DSL modem and the other computers?

The router needs to be configured as PPPoE with the User Name and Password.

You may need to reboot the DSL modem, wait for it to sync, then turn the router on to clear the MAC cache.

Also check the router WAN stats once you have rebooted everything to see if it sees the DSL side of the world.

JamesO


----------



## sardines (Jun 6, 2005)

Well, I found a spare DSL modem lying around (outside our house no less), and replaced it with the one in question. Everything works now! I think the lighting zapped the Speedstream, thus rendering it useless.

Thanks for your help JamesO.


----------

